# Speed Problem(Same upload and download speed)



## vjunloc (Jun 17, 2010)

i have been using MTNL broadband for  almost two years, and everything was fine until last month, there was  some problem with earthing of the connection, but, since then i get same  upload and download speed(download-130kbps and upload-130kbps) while  before this problem, i used to get upload-32kbps and download-250kbps,  my plan is 599 UL-combo, and everyone around me is getting same dload  speed of 250kbps and upload -32kbps, i have also checked the data rates  in the modem and they are, downstream-1148kbps and upstream-1022kbps  while earlier data rates were downstream-2056kbps and  upstream-260kbps......i also went to exhange office where i checked the  speed and it was ok there(downstream-2056kbps and upstream-260kbps) i  have contacted the mtnl people a lot of times and they don't want to do  anything about this and give   silly excuses like-"problem is  with your  computer since ,internet is active"  btw i have recently bought this  computer and i have also tested the connection with my friend's modem  and i got same data rates(downstream-1148kbps and upstream-1022kbps) so  if u people could suggest something that would be great


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 18, 2010)

MTNL has capped upload speed at 256 kbps.At least in Mumbai.
Introduction


----------

